# Inexpensive new Mod!



## SENECA™ (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

That ArmorAll _is_ inexpensive and looks great :thumbup:

Looks REALLY GREAT!!! :yikes:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

What exact mod are we talking about here?:dunno:


----------



## NaTuReB0Y (Aug 23, 2005)

nice drop...........what kind of springs are those?


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Did you roll the wells?:dunno:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

bmw330pp said:


> What exact mod are we talking about here?:dunno:


I am confused as well.



NaTuReB0Y said:


> nice drop...........what kind of springs are those?


Those are Bilstein PSS/PSS9 coilovers.


----------



## NaTuReB0Y (Aug 23, 2005)

Do brembo brakes come standard on an M3 like the Evo IX and TL(manual transmission)?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

NaTuReB0Y said:


> Do brembo brakes come standard on an M3 like the Evo IX and TL(manual transmission)?


No.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

bmw330pp said:


> What exact mod are we talking about here?:dunno:


Those $6k Brembos on that bad boy(maybe new springs, I think you've had those?).:thumbup:

Yeah the fenders are rolled too.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Those $6k Brembos on that bad boy(maybe new springs, I think you've had those?).:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah the fenders are rolled too.


So 6k is and inexpensive mod? Inexpensive constitutes not being able to buy another car.


----------



## SENECA™ (Feb 19, 2005)

bmw330pp said:


> So 6k is and inexpensive mod? Inexpensive constitutes not being able to buy another car.


Can say sarcasm!!!!thx guys for all the comments


----------



## KevinC (Oct 29, 2005)

Stupendous!


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

:yikes: :jawdrop:


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

:yikes: Inexpensive ? holy ****z....:rofl:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

$3.88 for gas? That's the mod!


----------

